# Pike roe anyone?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I've heard of folks eating fish roe besides caviar. Has anyone tried Northern Pike roe? How do you fix it?


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

We cook shad roe by rolling in corn meal and frying in a skillet of wesson oil.Goooood stuff.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

EDDIE BUCK said:


> We cook shad roe by rolling in corn meal and frying in a skillet of wesson oil.Goooood stuff.


We do the same thing with the red mullet roe down here. Some like the white roe (males) also, but I don't care for it at all. The red roe is excellent.

I have also done it with bream or bass roe caught off the bed in the spring. It's smaller, but still very good.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Roe is roe..... kinda like chicken egg is a chicken regardless of the breed. Only difference is in the flavor (free range vs pen raised). I've always just batter fried the roe.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Oops!


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Roe is roe. There will be an occasional difference in taste/texture depending on where it was raised and what the diet consisted of. Think of it this way - a chicken egg is a chicken egg regardless of breed or location but there can be drastic differences based on the diet of the chicken. Batter fry it and try some out!!!


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

tyusclan said:


> We do the same thing with the red mullet roe down here. Some like the white roe (males) also, but I don't care for it at all. The red roe is excellent.
> 
> I have also done it with bream or bass roe caught off the bed in the spring. It's smaller, but still very good.


We like that to,but want it fried until its pretty firm or course.
I forgot to mention that we also like fish row cooked in scrambled eggs.Thats some fine eating too.Just mix it into the eggs when you are stirring them to scramble.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

OkieDavid said:


> Roe is roe.


When my dad was a kid, he and his brothers managed to land an alligator gar after an all night fight on a trotline. It was over 6' long and full of roe. They were in the habit of eating everything back then, but for some reason decided not to fry the roe. Good thing. 



> Alligator gar roe is poisonous, to birds, animals, and humans, but safe for other fish to eat.


----------



## HillRunner (Jun 28, 2010)

I like trout roe it's like little sacs of butter.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Good point Ed. We are covered up with gar around here and I,ve eaten MANY of them but for some reason ( on my first cup of Joe perhaps) I had forgotten about far eggs being poisonous.... Good catch and I stand humbly corrected.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

OkieDavid said:


> Good point Ed. We are covered up with gar around here and I,ve eaten MANY of them but for some reason ( on my first cup of Joe perhaps) I had forgotten about far eggs being poisonous.... Good catch and I stand humbly corrected.


I wasn't slapping you down, I was relating a story Pa used to tell. He didn't know they were poison and they had a long discussion on eating it, but something made them skip it. Years later he found out the were poison.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

We tried eating roe from salmon we dipped in AK. We were camping and they were still too nasty to eat.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I was thinking of salting some and trying it raw, Ala caviar.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Well, I just did a search for "pike roe caviar". The stuff sells for $100 a pound!.. Easy to make too, got a batch working right now.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

The real caviar is expensive, too. I wouldn't eat it either. Had it once. Once.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

The one time I had the real thing it tasted like salt. This tastes the same. Not bad with saltines and cream cheese, chased by beer.


----------



## brownegg (Jan 5, 2006)

I'll fillet the pike and keep the fish part for eaten...you guys can have the roe.
brownegg


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

Pike roe is best fried with onions and peppers just like an omelet. Same with sucker eggs. 

Martin


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Been out Trout Fishing catch Sow have her throw Eggs all over me then catch Buck have it throw Sperm on me  It dawns on me what these fish are doing by proxy  :runforhills:

I find the craving for Turkey Fries :gaptooth:

big rockpile


----------

